# Egyptians?



## devsharkey (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone selling Egyptians? Let me know please! Also looking for any breeders to get in contact with so I can put my name on some waiting lists. 

I’m a biological conservation major, and I’m super excited to do more research into these guys. 

Thanks for everyone help


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Feb 4, 2019)

Check out www.tortstork.com, I know Randy breeds and sells them. @shellfreak

Another breeder is Chris Leone at Garden State Tortoise, but his 2019 waiting list for Egyptians is already full.

The Egyptian has hit a popularity spurt recently so they can be quite expensive (around $1,000 for a hatchling).


----------



## devsharkey (Feb 4, 2019)

irishkitty said:


> Check out www.tortstork.com, I know Randy breeds and sells them. @shellfreak
> 
> Another breeder is Chris Leone at Garden State Tortoise, but his 2019 waiting list for Egyptians is already full.
> 
> The Egyptian has hit a popularity spurt recently so they can be quite expensive (around $1,000 for a hatchling).



I've contacted both of them already! Thank you!


----------



## CharlieM (Feb 5, 2019)

Ralph Till in Florida also breeds them.


----------



## devsharkey (Feb 5, 2019)

CharlieM said:


> Ralph Till in Florida also breeds them.



Do you happen to know his contact info so I can get in touch with him?


----------

